# Your first solve



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2010)

How'd it go? I have a couple friends who completely screwed it up. I have a good time laughing at them.


Will post my story later.


----------



## flan (Oct 24, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Will post my story later *once I make it up.*.


 
Fix'd


----------



## LewisJ (Oct 24, 2010)

What's a solve?


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Oct 24, 2010)

I can't even remember mine...It was a LOOOONG time ago


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 24, 2010)

I look forward to my first solve.


----------



## Truncator (Oct 24, 2010)

lolfail.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 24, 2010)

I was in a tent with 3 cubes. The rest is obvious.

EDIT: I feel like I just pwned everyone.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2010)

am stirr brush everytime am see F2


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 24, 2010)

tasty.

ppr are actually telling their stories? 
ok, it was after having a muffin, my cube brought me to the train station, I held her in my hands for a little bit, then I just did it


----------



## flan (Oct 24, 2010)

> ...


Homophobe




> ...


Sexist


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 24, 2010)

flan said:


> Homophobe


 
how?
one of my friends is homosexual


----------



## Truncator (Oct 24, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> how?
> one of my friends is homosexual


Doesn't mean you're not a homophobe.


----------



## flan (Oct 24, 2010)

After I watched a tutorial, my girlfriend and I went to a dark little corner in the back of the theater and I solved it. I believe this was either 8th or 9th grade. I forget.

Am I the only one so far who's comfortable enough to share this? lulz.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 24, 2010)

This isnt youtube you dont post crap like that on this site.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 24, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> This isnt youtube you dont post crap like that on this site.


 
It's fine. This is the off topic section, so as long as it's not blatantly inappropriate, it's allowed.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 24, 2010)

LOL I thought the A-V and Guhong were supposed to solve each other


----------



## LewisJ (Oct 24, 2010)

I can't believe you guys all did your first solve with your eyes open.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 24, 2010)

LOL this sounds too much like a conversation I had with Dene!

"It really depends on you mean a solve, or a non-lucky solve. I got a solve on 5th or 6th grade with an old storebought. For a non-lucky solve it was in 9th or 9th grade as well. It was under a bridge the at county fair. There's nothing cool about it, just a cube I had and it wanted to be solved lol."


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 24, 2010)

What is this, a cubers' sleepover or something?


----------



## flan (Oct 24, 2010)

Fall of 8th grade. Had my storebought for like two weeks and were watching a dan browns tutorial. She got all excited so we solved. She was a roux solver...
Still is according to her new guhong. I'm buddies with him and she swims with me still. Legit though, she was a rouxer.


----------



## LewisJ (Oct 24, 2010)

Shortey said:


> I was in a tent with 3 cubes. The rest is obvious.
> 
> EDIT: I feel like I just pwned everyone.


 
Stickerless cubes don't count.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 24, 2010)

Finally.

Summer of 8th grade, in my room. I looked at the cube, and saw it was an easy U perm. I smile and say "I know this alg.". Went great, without a flaw. Still use it as my main speedcube too.


----------



## Edward (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## flan (Oct 24, 2010)

I want to see what percentage of the members are ZZ solvers. Lol, I bet it's like 99.7%.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Oct 24, 2010)

i had a detention and i went to the bathroom with my cube and that was the first time i solved it without my algorithm cheat sheet in the bathroom of my school... i believe it was in 6th grade...


----------



## Logan (Oct 24, 2010)

-_-


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 24, 2010)

flan said:


> Fall of 8th grade. Had my storebought for like two weeks and were watching a dan browns tutorial. She got all excited so we solved. She was a roux solver...
> Still is according to her new guhong. I'm buddies with him and she swims with me still. Legit though, she was a rouxer.


 
I loled so hard at this


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 24, 2010)

As impressive as it is that you all pulled this off for almost 30 replies (I see what you did here hur hur) I'm going to have to close this thread. Well done, and props, but this thread will be no more.

Chris


----------

